# Freigabe von Videos haut nicht hin



## Wulf1977de (12. April 2012)

Hallo ich stell das einfach mal ins Windows Forum, ich hoff das passt.

Hab seit einem Monat einen Samsung UE40D6200 Fernseher, den mit meiner FritzBox verbunden, also auch mit meinem Windows 7 Rechner.

Da bietet es sich natürlich an, meine Videos und Fotos auf der Festplatte übers Netz auf den TV zu streamen. Geht alles wunderbar, nur eine Sache:

Wenn ich neue Videos hinzufüge, sprich am PC in den Ordner "Eigene Videos" kopiere, werden sie am TV nicht angezeigt. Manchmal muss man PC und TV neu starten, manchmal gehts auch dann nicht.

Woran kann das liegen? Ich denk mal dass es nicht am TV liegt, sondern an der Freigabe im Windows hapert... Die alten Videos werden ja problemlos im TV angezeigt und abgespielt. Nur die neu hinzugefügten scheinen überhaupt nicht auf...

Ich hoff ich bin hier richtig und bedanke mich schonmal!


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Nutzt Du denn eine Firewall? Kann man vielleicht vom Fernseher aus den Ordnerinhalt des PCs "neuladen" ? Vlt zeigt ja der LCD einfach das an, was er als letztes "gespeichert" hat - das kannst Du vlt. testen, indem Du ein altes Video mal entfernst - wenn das dann beim LCD trotzdem noch angezeigt wird, spricht das für "meine" Theorie.


----------



## Wulf1977de (12. April 2012)

Hmm Firewall ja...

An deine Theorie hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich hab bis jetzt den "Aktualisieren" Button nicht gefunden... Drum hätt ich mir gedacht es funktioniert einfach bei Neustart... Dem ist aber nicht so...


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Teste mal ohne die Firewall. So was braucht man in Zeiten von Routern an sich auch gar nicht mehr, außer man hat "Schiss", dass ein beereits auf dem PC installiertes Programm ungefragt Daten sendet - dann müsste das aber bereits vorher mal von der Firewall oder dem Virenscanner gemeldet worden sein, wenn es ein "böses" Programm wäre.


----------



## Wulf1977de (13. April 2012)

Echt, man braucht keine Firewalls mehr? Man lernt nie aus, dann spar ich wenigstens Ressourcen... Danke für den Tip!

Ob das jetzt bei meinem Problem geholfen hat, kann ich nicht 100%ig sagen. Einige Videos sind jetzt auf einmal am TV anwählbar, ein paar wenige aber immer noch nicht. Kann am wiederholten Neustart liegen, oder an der deaktivierten Firewall.... Aber is auf jeden Fall mal ein positives Ergebnis...


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2012)

Also, wenn man Sorge hat, kann man weiterhin eine Firewall nutzen. Aber Angriffe "von außen" gehen an sich nur, wenn jemand erst den Router "hacken" würde. Ansonsten brauchst Du nur vor Programmen Sorge haben, die auf Deinem PC schon drauf sind bzw die Du aus Unachtsamkeit runterlädst und dann installiert werden. So was wird aber wiederum von einem Virenscanner normalerweise als Schadsoftware erkannt, bevor das Programm überhaupt installiert wird. Der Rest sind Dinge, bei denen Du vermutlich nichts dagegen hast, dass sie "senden", zB Spiele-Update-Suche und solche Sachen. Oder Dinge, die sowieso online gehen sollen wie Skype usw. 


Wegen der Videoproblems: schau auch mal, ob Du alle neuesten Treiber und Windowsupdates draufhast.


----------



## Wulf1977de (13. April 2012)

Danke werd ich machen, ich werd über meinen Erfolg bericht erstatten, sobald ich schlauer bin.

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall mal für deine Antworten!


----------



## Wulf1977de (18. April 2012)

Jetzt scheints zu funktionieren, die Lösung war anscheinend, dass man den Media Player am Pc einfach im Hintergrund laufen lassen soll, dann wird die Medienbibliothek korrekt weitergegeben...

Das ist der ganze Zauber...


----------

